# Power Rangers Samurai?



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, I need to point out that i'm a 26 year old man. Power rangers were my passion, but then it all went to crap shortly after the White Ranger saga.


Now we have Power Rangers Samurai coming out, and it looks like they are coming back to their roots somewhat. Is anyone else actually looking forward to seeing this series?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I love Power Rangers despite some thinking I'm too old for it. Grew up with MMPR and Zeo and watched a bit of the other ones. I really got back into it when they aired Dino Thunder seeing as Tommy returned in that season. Samurai looks pretty epic and I dig the theme song (GO GO POWER RANGERS is back!).


----------



## nasune (Feb 4, 2011)

You know, it's funny to see this topic because I just finished downloading the first 16 series/seasons (I grew up with them as well, and felt nostalgic). I'll probably watch this show when I've finished the earlier shows.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 4, 2011)

Power rangers are never going to be awesome as the 90 serie. It was so awesome.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 4, 2011)

Bleh, the new ones are terrible. I don't expect much from this one.

Here's a clip. Looks derp. And the acting is awful.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 4, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Bleh, the new ones are terrible. I don't expect much from this one.



I do. Saban picked up the IP and Samurai is the first series since they have been back.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 5, 2011)

I loves Power Rangers! Hooray for Saban is back after Disney take-overs for long years!


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Feb 5, 2011)

The last PR season that was great to me was Dino Thunder.  At that point, I migrated over to Super Sentai.  I didn't like any of the Disney era past Dino Thunder (SPD was in between).  I was quite sad that after 17 years of PR that Disney decided to drop it, but then again, Disney didn't want PR to begin with, hence it wasn't "Disney's Power Ranger" but rather just "Power Rangers."

But I was quite shocked and happy when I read the news that PR was returning to Saban back in May, when it was announced.  Saban knows what to do with PR, even if he wasn't communicating with the workers (he didn't know who Karen Ashley was until the premiere of MMPR The Movie!)

As for Samurai, I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt and watching at least 2 episodes before I pass my judgment.  But so far, with exception of the return of the Bulkmeister, it ain't looking so good.  Samurai so far (with all the preview clips and synopsis) it's a carbon copy of Shinkenger.

If you end up not really liking Samurai at the beginning, I would strongly suggest watching Sentai.  Hell, I would suggest watching Super Sentai right now.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 11, 2011)

KAMEN RIDER! (Japanese one of course... the american version is a piece of crap that are a insult to the japanese people).
Only MMPR is a series worth watching. Most of them that came after are rather bad compared. Wild force was above average for me becasue of the mass machines they had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. After Dino Thunder i quitted watching PR and started on kamen raider Decade(japanese) and so on...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 11, 2011)

Samurai ended up better than the Disney version crap they were spilling out lately. I am glad Saban is back on board. and YAY! to bulk returning though im not quite sure how he fits into the time line as last we saw he was on Terra Venture....

Nostalgic music, decent looking zord, some semblance of zord battles. all in all a good start.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 11, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Bleh, the new ones are terrible. I don't expect much from this one.
> 
> Here's a clip. Looks derp. And the acting is awful.



I watched the video...I grew up with power rangers myself but was it always that cheesy. I couldn't watch the whole video without laughing at those AWFUL one liners

"This is like chopping weeds back home"

"Guess I'm getting my workout for the day"

""Did somone order chopped [something..couldn't understand]"

LMAO!!! WHAT!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Am I the only one that finds it strange that the entire team goes through like 2 different suits for no dam reason to morph? ....or that they grab some wierd hilt accessory from their belt?


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 11, 2011)

The best thing to come out of Saban requiring the rights is...we might see their version of the new Super Sentai series.

Why?

It's pirate themed.
Their ranger outfit has POPPED COLLARS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, it seems they can morph into any older iteration of ranger.

Some screenshots here: http://hyzmyn.blogspot.com/2011/01/kaizoku...i-gokaiger.html


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 11, 2011)

im 16 and grew up with power rangers time force and i gotta say out of all the new ones spd was my favorite


----------



## Fat D (Feb 11, 2011)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Samurai ended up better than the Disney version crap they were spilling out lately. I am glad Saban is back on board. and YAY! to bulk returning though im not quite sure how he fits into the time line as last we saw he was on Terra Venture....
> 
> Nostalgic music, decent looking zord, some semblance of zord battles. all in all a good start.


Not quite. First, the last time we saw him as a main character, Terra Venture was no more and he was on Mirinoi. Second, last time we saw him at all he ran some sort of hangout where Tommy spent his time before he assembled a red ranger team with Andros and went to the moon to destroy Serpentera and kick some machine empire butt. How he returned to Earth is unknown, but speculations point to the wormhole/portal seen in the first episodes of LG.
And Spike is more chaotic than Skull. I did not even know that was possible!


----------



## doyama (Feb 11, 2011)

I always found it amusing how Power Rangers was able to have a certain level of 'continuity'. Especially since they're based off of Japanese 70s/80s '4 guys + 1 girl and a mech' concept. Those shows never lasted that long in Japan since they were basically vehicles to churn out new toys on a regular basis. I suppose the good thing for Saban was that there was no shortage of these silly shows for them to dub into oblivion. And hey new season means new mechs and new toys which I'm sure the merchandise people loved.


----------



## Fat D (Feb 11, 2011)

It survived several cancellations. It was originally scheduled for 40 episodes, then it got 60 + 2 more seasons, then an additional 3 seasons, then an additional four, after 7 more it was scheduled for another cancellation, which is why we only got MMPR reruns, and now it is back once more. Go Go Power Rangers!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 12, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> The best thing to come out of Saban requiring the rights is...we might see their version of the new Super Sentai series.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



I BE SOLD


----------



## potato3334 (Feb 12, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Did someone order chopped loser salad" 
xD
cheesy lines have always been a recurring theme of power rangers


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

I preferred those to PR... but meh ;p


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Feb 13, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that finds it strange that the entire team goes through like 2 different suits for no dam reason to morph? ....or that they grab some wierd hilt accessory from their belt?



Cause Saban decided to throw in extra money for new suits and cockpit scenes instead of paying the actors in US dollars (he's paying them in New Zealand dollars)

My take on ep 1 if anyone cares:

Acting is ok (It's PR) I still don't like the Mega Ranger mode, but I did like how they handled the transformation into it. Kinda wished Kevin, Mia, and Emily had more lines. I do agree that it is not what a first episode should be. I do hope they have an "intro episode" later on. We need to know why they've gather (even if we know it already, they need to show it to those that don't.) There was hardly any background information for the audience to relate to the characters aside from Mike (this was his episode.)

I find it odd that in the OP, it says Created by Haim Saban and Toei, in which Saban's name font size is clearly bigger than Toei of at least 16:12 font. In a sense, is it really created by Saban, I mean Toei came up with the original concept, Saban just adapted it for Western audiences. (I'm not really arguing it, just point out. And the font size is sorta funny in some sense to me...). I do like that they created Yasuko Kobayashi in the beginning.

The way they incorporated Shinkenger footage and original footage is really nicely done. I'll have to say that. As for the OP, I like the footage with Bulk and Spike. And I can assume that they kept the Kuroko (assuming one was following Ji in the OP or was it Jayden? I'm watching an SD ver, so I can't tell)

Overall, I rate this ep as Fair/Average. However, I am going to watch a couple more episodes before judging whether to continue or not.


----------

